# Общий раздел > Животный и растительный мир > Фауна >  Мифы о кошках

## Irina

*Миф 1: Все кошки любят молоко*

Многие люди думают, будто любимое питье кошек – это молоко и, принеся домой кошку, стараются скорее дать им это лакомство. Забота о кошках, конечно, похвальна, но насколько молоко для кошки является полезным? В молоке есть множество питательных веществ (белок, кальций и др), однако жизненно важных питательных веществ для кошки оно не содержит (железо, таурин). К тому же, не каждая кошка может усваивать лактозу, содержащуюся в молоке, что может вызвать у вашего любимца диарею. Даже если ваша кошка пьет молоко, не используйте его в качестве основного питья. У каждой кошки всегда должна быть свежая вода!


*Миф 2: Рыба – необходимая еда для кошек*

Люди, предпочитающие кормить свою кошку исключительно рыбой и считающие это самой полезной едой, глубоко заблуждаются. Миф о рыбе как о необходимой еде для кошки объясняется тем, что рыба содержит большое количество таурина и витамина А, которые действительно необходимы кошке. Однако эти вещества кошка может получить и из мясных продуктов. Более того, употрфэйсение рыбы в некоторых случаях может быть вредно и даже смертельно для кошек. Например, если кошка ест подпорченную рыбу, то это может привести к развитию тиаминной недостаточности (т.к. в портящейся рыбе появляется фермент, разрушающий Тиамин). Жирная рыба для кошки тоже не самая полезная вещь. Если рыба хранится неправильно, то подкожный жир проникает в мышечную ткань, которая становится ядовитой для кошки. Этот яд нельзя нейтрализовать кипячением, а потрфэйсяющая его кошка может заболеть стеатитом – смертельной для домашних кошек болезнью. Хозяева также должны помнить, что кормление кошки рыбой способствует образованию у кошек мочекаменной болезни. Если хозяева все-таки желают кормить кошку рыбой, то лучше положиться на изготовителей кошачьих кормов, которые добавили все необходимые для кошки вещества в корм со вкусом рыбы специально для домашних любимца.

*Миф 3: Нельзя стерилизовать кошку, если она ни разу не рожала.*

Напротив, если хозяин будет тянуть со стерилизацией и ждать, пока его домашняя кошка родит котят, то может нанести больший вред, чем пользу своему питомцу. При поздней стерилизации повышается риск заболевания молочной железы, поэтому лучше всего эту процедуру провести, когда вашей кошке будет 5-6 месяцев

*Миф 4: Стерилизация делает котов толстыми и ленивыми.*

На самом деле, стерилизация делает котов более спокойными и покладистыми. Каждый кот независимо от проведения такой процедуры любит поспать (16-18 ч в день), а зимой и вовсе залечь в теплом убежище, чтоб вставать только покушать.

*Миф 5: Кошки могут вылечить на себе любую рану, просто зализывая ее*

Еще одно заблуждение, свойственное человеку. Язык у кошки шершавый, как наждак, поэтому если маленькую царапину кошка в состоянии залечить сама, то большую рану своими настойчивыми вылизываниями она может только увеличить. При таком положении дел, хозяину лучше надеть на своего кота защитный воротник или специальную попону.

*Миф 6: Приземление на лапы для кошек всегда безболезненно.*

Даже домашние кошки и коты – отличные акробаты, и при падении кошки (благодаря врожденному инстинкту) сначала поворачивают голову, передние лапки и с помощью хвоста – заднюю часть тела, тем самым, приземляясь на все четыре своих пушистых лапы. Однако это не дает права думать, что кошки могут покорить любую высоту. Падение с большой высоты зачастую приводит к перелому костей вашего любима и даже к его смерти.
*
Миф 7: Кошки отлично видят в темноте*

Этот миф, немного перефразировав, можно сделать правдой. Кошки отлично ориентируются в темноте! Но делают они это не только благодаря зрению (которое в темноте немного лучше человеческого), а за счет своих «локационных устройств». Усы, или вибрисы, расположенные на бровях, щеках, лапах точно определяют расположение и форму объектов, а ушки отлично улавливают любой шорох. А вот по поводу зрения нашим кошкам можно посочувствовать – дальнозоркость кошачьих зачастую мешает им увидеть, что происходит под самым их носом.
*
Миф 8: Усы – вот секрет равновесия кошек*

Как бы ни хотелось человеку, усы для кошки остаются только органом осязания и на равновесие питомца никак не влияют.
*
Миф 9: Истинно домашние кошки (не гуляющие на улице) не могут заболеть*

О здоровье домашних кошек нужно заботиться не меньше, чем о чьем-либо другом. Инфекция может проникнуть в дом на одежде и обуви хозяев, с недоброкачественной пищей. Хозяева, чтобы обезопасить своего домашнего зверя, могут установить на входе дезинфекционную камеру, ну или просто регулярно делать ему прививки и дегельминтизацию.

*Миф 10: Кошка и собака не могут жить дружно*

Кошки и собаки, как и разные люди, могут говорить на разных языках и не ладить друг с другом. Однако это не является распространенной тенденцией в мире домашних животных. Конечно, встречаются собаки, которые излишне агрессивны к кошачьим или специально натасканы на охоту на них. Однако собака может быть лучшим другом кошки, а живущие в одной семье питомцы чаще всего отлично ладят друг с другом.

*Миф 11: Самые агрессивные кошки – сиамские*

Сиамские кошки – темпераменты, могут удивить вас своими прыжками и громким голосом. Однако излишне агрессивными и озлобленными их может сделать только подобное отношением к ним человека.

*Миф 12: Кошки плохо себя ведут специально, чтобы позлить хозяина*

Поведение кошек может изменяться под действием разных причины – стрессы, ссоры в семье хозяина, ремонт. Домашняя кошка чувствительна к изменению распорядка дня хозяина. Резкое изменение поведения может быть вызвано болезнью кошки.

----------


## chubaka

Замечательный материал, ознакомившись можно много интересного узнать о своих питомцах, спасибо что выложили, сократили время поиска.

----------


## Роман

А мне не очень верится, что кошки и собаки могут жить дружно. Нет, конечно же, могут - но это, на мой взгляд, исключение, которое лишь подтверждает общее правило

----------


## Carlen

Если животные живут вместе (собака и кошка), то как правило, они отлично ладят, если не сказать дружат. В то же время собака, в семье дружившая с кошкой, к другим кошкам, чужим, может относиться агрессивно. Это в психологии собак заложено.

----------


## Настя

А с кошками как? У них в психологии заложено агрессивное отношение к собакам? Или это зависит от характера каждой кошки - то есть, если она дружит с одной собакой, то и с остальными дружит?

----------


## Mouse

Было много личных примеров уживания кошек с собаками. Они даже друг друга умывали. А вот про дворовых диких животных говорить надо с оговоркой - у них выживание, и понятие "друг" заменяется на "еда"

----------

